# Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival 2013



## harmoniacordis

1st day (12.08.2013)
Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival

concerts from 7 PM (EET - Romanian time)
• young laureate: Tudor GLIGA (Ro);
• Antoine Moriniere (F);
• Thibaut Garcia (F).

Whatch them online at www.harmoniacordis.org/live.​


----------

